# Our forum



## jojo

So what are forums all about?? in particular this one? Well from my limited knowledge I would say they are about like minded or like situated people coming together to discuss "their lot", to find out useful tips and information in an informal environment. Alot of whats discussed may or may not be accurate, but it is real and it is how the people who contribute are finding things.

So on this forum, when "wannabe" Expats venture in, either to have a read, or to participate and ask questions we all try to help and give them a feel of what its like and how we find it here in Spain. I guess its a bit like walking into a Bar in Spain and chatting to the regulars. You get answers to questions, but you also get a whole lot more. You get little snapshots of life in spain, of what its like on a day to day level, the silly, or not so silly problems that maybe be faced. All the regulars and "not so regulars" on here, come here partly to have a chat, partly to see whats going on and partly because they like to share their knowledge and experiences to "wannabes". We were all new once and we all know how hard it can be moving over here and the pitfalls. As I say, its a bit like a virtual bar, we come here to meet friends ( I consider that everyone here to be friends) and have a chat and a laugh. So if we go off topic or dont answer questions in a consise manner, its not that we dont want to help, its simply because its informal. We always, without exception welcome "wannabes" and try to make them feel included if we go off topic, we try to stay within the area of their questions, but sometimes, we do go off a bit, thats not meant to be disrespectful or ignorant, its simply because, as with real life chats, things pop into our heads and ....... well off we go!! Of course, I mustnt forget to mention, that amongst us, there are some with expert knowledge on a variety of things, so sometimes, there are questions that can be answered conclusively and we're only to happy to share that expert knowledge (not sure what mine is lol?)

So forums, well this one anyway, are not simply question and answer boards, they are a wealth of informal information, IMO, invaluable! Anyone who lurks, browses or just comes on to have a read every now and again, will learn far more about day to day life in Spain than from any formal fact site

Anyway, thats my sunday morning sermon over with!! I'm now gonna go and hang the washing out!!!!!

Have a fun-filled day, wherever you are 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

Very well said Jo.....I've been on a lot of expat forums over the years, and this one is without a doubt the best of the lot.

If anybody ever wanted a role model on how to do it properly....then this is it.

I just hope that as it grows (and as you know this site is totally different in terms of traffic to a year ago) that the relaxed feel and general camaraderie will continue.

I've seen so many places degenerate into spiteful and sarcastic *****fests by an influx of people with their own agendas, that a pleasant expat forum is now a rarity these days.

Bob's done a great job here along with the Mods....and long may it's success continue.


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> So what are forums all about?? in particular this one? Well from my limited knowledge I would say they are about like minded or like situated people coming together to discuss "their lot", to find out useful tips and information in an informal environment. Alot of whats discussed may or may not be accurate, but it is real and it is how the people who contribute are finding things.
> 
> So on this forum, when "wannabe" Expats venture in, either to have a read, or to participate and ask questions we all try to help and give them a feel of what its like and how we find it here in Spain. I guess its a bit like walking into a Bar in Spain and chatting to the regulars. You get answers to questions, but you also get a whole lot more. You get little snapshots of life in spain, of what its like on a day to day level, the silly, or not so silly problems that maybe be faced. All the regulars and "not so regulars" on here, come here partly to have a chat, partly to see whats going on and partly because they like to share their knowledge and experiences to "wannabes". We were all new once and we all know how hard it can be moving over here and the pitfalls. As I say, its a bit like a virtual bar, we come here to meet friends ( I consider that everyone here to be friends) and have a chat and a laugh. So if we go off topic or dont answer questions in a consise manner, its not that we dont want to help, its simply because its informal. We always, without exception welcome "wannabes" and try to make them feel included if we go off topic, we try to stay within the area of their questions, but sometimes, we do go off a bit, thats not meant to be disrespectful or ignorant, its simply because, as with real life chats, things pop into our heads and ....... well off we go!! Of course, I mustnt forget to mention, that amongst us, there are some with expert knowledge on a variety of things, so sometimes, there are questions that can be answered conclusively and we're only to happy to share that expert knowledge (not sure what mine is lol?)
> 
> So forums, well this one anyway, are not simply question and answer boards, they are a wealth of informal information, IMO, invaluable! Anyone who lurks, browses or just comes on to have a read every now and again, will learn far more about day to day life in Spain than from any formal fact site
> 
> Anyway, thats my sunday morning sermon over with!! I'm now gonna go and hang the washing out!!!!!
> 
> Have a fun-filled day, wherever you are
> 
> Jo xxx




I reckon you should make this a sticky jo!:clap2:


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> I reckon you should make this a sticky jo!:clap2:



Hhmmm, ok I will (if I can work out how ) !! I was just having one of my pensive moments, you know... sunday morning, all's quiet, reflecting on the week...!!

jo xx


----------



## Chica

I like sharing my experiences with those enquiring and am only too happy to help genuine wannabees. However, it's a pity that some new posters come on here with the sole goal of winding us up, causing confliction then bug.....g off!!! I suppose they get a kick out of it like they would in real life. Nonetheless, it does add a spark to the forum for a short time and gets the posters adrenalin going so thank you to those that I speak of. As always, good comes from bad. I'm blabbering on again


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> I like sharing my experiences with those enquiring and am only too happy to help genuine wannabees. However, it's a pity that some new posters come on here with the sole goal of winding us up, causing confliction then bug.....g off!!! I suppose they get a kick out of it like they would in real life. Nonetheless, it does add a spark to the forum for a short time and gets the posters adrenalin going so thank you to those that I speak of. As always, good comes from bad. I'm blabbering on again



Yes, but thats all part of its charm Chica! like I say, forums are like Bars/Pubs (without the drink  ), we come here to have a chat, meet friends and when a stranger walk in, we welcome them and talk to them, if they dont like us or if they try to cause trouble, then they walk out never to be seen again and as you say it gets our adrenalin going for a while!!! If they stay or come back, then its great, they become a regular/friend too! They contribute and add to the variety of personalities and experiences!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

.......... its a good job it isnt a bar cos the ammount of time I spend here I'd be totally "wrecked" most of the time lol

jo xxx


----------



## lakelander

I agree with all Jo and Xtreme have said. This is probably the best forum I have ever visited and despite my decision to move to Cyprus I still come here everyday because I enjoy it so much. That's not to knock the Cyprus forum which is also excellent and Veronica does a great job of controlling it and is a goldmine of information on Cyprus. Obviously though here, due to the size of Spain and the number of expats is much busier.

If I could give one bit of advice to newbies it's don't get annoyed with the regulars if the advice you get is not what you want to hear. Having been a member of different forums for a few years I know that newbies tend to have unrealistic expectations. If an experienced regular tells you something you don't like or don't agree with it's not because they don't like you or don't want you to do what you're planning. They're simply giving you the value of their own experience in trying to guide you.

It's clear after being here for a while that many people think to up sticks and move to another country will make life a bed of roses but having done it I can tell you, yes it can be very rewarding but it also needs a lot of work and a change in thinking not only to learn another language but also culture. 

In saying that there's a great sense of achievement in learning to live with a different culture and learning at least some of the language but don't expect it to be a cakewalk like moving within the UK would be. Even that can take getting used to. I lived in Scotland for 10 years and believe me having never lived outside Northern Ireland previously that was a culture shock for me not to mention the fact I had to learn to speak Aberdonian (if ye ken fit a meen).

NEVER give up your dream just be realistic and remember that it will take a lot of work and compromise to make it a success.

Apologies Jo if i've butted in on your thread. Looks like you started a trend for sermons.


----------



## jojo

lakelander said:


> Apologies Jo if i've butted in on your thread. Looks like you started a trend for sermons.



Hey, no problem!!!! its a bar and I'm the drunk in the corner, rambling on...!!!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## lakelander

jojo said:


> Hey, no problem!!!! its a bar and I'm the drunk in the corner, rambling on...!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Don't mind if I join you then? We Irish are always up for a session.


----------



## XTreme

Jo keeps making passes at me when she's tipsy!


----------



## xabiaxica

lakelander said:


> I agree with all Jo and Xtreme have said. This is probably the best forum I have ever visited and despite my decision to move to Cyprus I still come here everyday because I enjoy it so much. That's not to knock the Cyprus forum which is also excellent and Veronica does a great job of controlling it and is a goldmine of information on Cyprus. Obviously though here, due to the size of Spain and the number of expats is much busier.
> 
> If I could give one bit of advice to newbies it's don't get annoyed with the regulars if the advice you get is not what you want to hear. Having been a member of different forums for a few years I know that newbies tend to have unrealistic expectations. If an experienced regular tells you something you don't like or don't agree with it's not because they don't like you or don't want you to do what you're planning. They're simply giving you the value of their own experience in trying to guide you.
> 
> It's clear after being here for a while that many people think to up sticks and move to another country will make life a bed of roses but having done it I can tell you, yes it can be very rewarding but it also needs a lot of work and a change in thinking not only to learn another language but also culture.
> 
> In saying that there's a great sense of achievement in learning to live with a different culture and learning at least some of the language but don't expect it to be a cakewalk like moving within the UK would be. Even that can take getting used to. I lived in Scotland for 10 years and believe me having never lived outside Northern Ireland previously that was a culture shock for me not to mention the fact I had to learn to speak Aberdonian (if ye ken fit a meen).
> 
> NEVER give up your dream just be realistic and remember that it will take a lot of work and compromise to make it a success.
> 
> Apologies Jo if i've butted in on your thread. Looks like you started a trend for sermons.


flippin eck - spanish is easier than that!!



you're right - so many people think that moving to another country will give them a better life - and it's not always that easy


ok - it probably is easy if you have pots of money & don't need to work for a living, but you know what they say


'if you want to make a small fortune in Spain - bring a big one!'

I wonder if they say that about other countries:confused2:


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Jo keeps making passes at me when she's tipsy!



You only need to worry if I do it when I'm sober XT!!! 

jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> You only need to worry if I do it when I'm sober XT!!!
> 
> jo xx


but I thought 'they' said that alcohol bring sout the truth!


----------



## XTreme

xabiachica said:


> but I thought 'they' said that alcohol bring sout the truth!


Lyn....she's got the hots for that limp wristed Geoff Mann guy on Facebook!


----------



## SteveHall

It's one of the very best of the forums I have been on as Bob keeps the lid on the advertising rubbish. Perhaps too much? I don't know and don't really care. Could we get more visitors? Probably if we opened the floodagtes for "I am the best sat tv guy in the planet or we are the best dodgy airport 'company' in Calpe"

As Lakelander said, so many people come on with a wish to receive answers that would suit them and when they are told that Spain is not the land of milk and honey they have their temper tantrums and either tell experienced natives that we are wrong or toddle off to make their millions in Albox or Bulgaria. 

Some facts of expat life are 

1) If you were a loser in the UK/Eire etc, you'll be a loser here 

2) If you don't speak Spanish you'll never get to the very top 

3) If you are not prepared to work more hours for a lot less money at the beginning then you will not succeed. 

4) If you want to walk away from Spain in 5 years with a million in your pocket, you'd better bring two million now 

5) Spain IS the "real world" - if you are coming here to stay please remember that it is not an extension to your package holiday. We have taxes, laws, rain, crime as well as ALL the good stuff. 

6) You will pick up "friends" like confetti. You will lose "friends" like confetti. REAL friendships have to be worked at. 

7) The UK may have done away with winners and losers, but Spain HAS NOT. Don't expect a nanny state here 

8) Expats and Spaniards alike will not care about your previous life. They will expect you to accomplish something in expatshire BEFORE you are respected. Able seamen become admirals, DIY enthusiasts become Master Builders. Shelf-stackers become supermarket magnates. Nobody cares - get used to it. They will expect you to pay your round.

All that said, IMHO Spain is the greatest country in the world and offers me everything I want BUT I have learnt ITS rules and am prepared to abide by them. 

If we can help you see what Spain AND Expatshire are like, then the forum has served its purpose. 

Thanks to the mods and Bob for giving us all this opportunity.


----------



## Caz.I

Yes, I think it is one of the best forums too. Good advice is hard to come by, and even harder to take! To be honest, I think it's about balance. Too much waffle is boring for newbie's and people get fed up if they have to wade through tons of stuff. On the other hand, I have read some forums with threads with 2 or 3 posts that are relevant and 50 which are waffle about nothing. Either that or you get people having a go at each other all the time, just so they can score points over each other. On the other hand, the dry, clinical approach all the time is totally lifeless, and is like talking to robots. Here, it's usually a good balance of both.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

*spain forum*

OK.
Obviously a lot of people are holding their opinion off here, but here goes...
I like the bar/ pub image. You get a lot of peoples' opinions, some right some wrong, some you agree with some you don't, but the more you get the better for you because you have more opinions to weigh up. And you find out a bit about the people, and surprise surprise it's like the real world! There are some helpful, intelligent, kind contributers and there are those who aren't! 
Posters were very helpful with my original question and I decided to stay on and see what happened in the forum, never having participated in anything remotely like this before.
For the most part I like it although I still find it surprising that some posters seem to try to score points off each other being the loudest, most insulting, most knowledgable about Spain etc. 
I like being able to share my views with other people who know what I'm talking about. I like being of use to peiople who want to ask questions and I really enjoy getting opinions of all different age groups and from many different parts of Spain.
And lastly, I love being able to practice chit chat with native speakers, so thanks everyone


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK.
> Obviously a lot of people are holding their opinion off here, but here goes...
> I like the bar/ pub image. You get a lot of peoples' opinions, some right some wrong, some you agree with some you don't, but the more you get the better for you because you have more opinions to weigh up. And you find out a bit about the people, and surprise surprise it's like the real world! There are some helpful, intelligent, kind contributers and there are those who aren't!
> Posters were very helpful with my original question and I decided to stay on and see what happened in the forum, never having participated in anything remotely like this before.
> For the most part I like it although I still find it surprising that some posters seem to try to score points off each other being the loudest, most insulting, most knowledgable about Spain etc.
> I like being able to share my views with other people who know what I'm talking about. I like being of use to peiople who want to ask questions and I really enjoy getting opinions of all different age groups and from many different parts of Spain.
> And lastly, I love being able to practice chit chat with native speakers, so thanks everyone


And, most importantly I've "met" some lovely people


----------



## XTreme

Pesky Wesky said:


> And, most importantly I've "met" some lovely people


Remember that not everybody is what they appear to be on the Net PW.....so don't take anything at face value.

Over the years I've met many people "in person" that I _thought_ I knew through the net....and in the majority of cases the online persona and the real person were two seperate entities.


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Remember that not everybody is what they appear to be on the Net PW.....so don't take anything at face value.
> 
> Over the years I've met many people "in person" that I _thought_ I knew through the net....and in the majority of cases the online persona and the real person were two seperate entities.



Well I'm totally the same!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Well I'm totally the same!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Am I? Though Strav could answer that one better!


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Well I'm totally the same!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I've met several people from forumland & could have picked them out in the street anytime!

in fact I've found them in bars & on beaches:clap2:

with absolutely no exceptions they have been just like they are online


----------



## Chica

Me too!!! I couldn't be anything else that what I am. (Although my avatar is nothing like me!!! I am much more beautiful than that......n-o-t!!!!...lol:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Chica said:


> Me too!!! I couldn't be anything else that what I am. (Although my avatar is nothing like me!!! I am much more beautiful than that......n-o-t!!!!...lol:clap2::clap2:


Your avatar is great Chica!


----------



## Chica

Pesky Wesky said:


> Your avatar is great Chica!


Thank you PW. I chose the avatar for her expression...lol. Wish I did look a bit more like her...when I was younger, yes,:clap2::clap2: but now...well...we'll say no more...lol


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Am I? Though Strav could answer that one better!



Altho I've only spoken to you on the phone, I thought you're much nicer than you come across on here!!! Inspite of the welsh accent, you sound really happy and upbeat, a laugh in your voice!!!

I've met Steve Hall and Suenniel and Sunnyspain and they're just as you would imagine them to be, as they are on here!!!!!!!! Sunnyspain looked much younger than I thought he would tho!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

xabiachica said:


> I've met several people from forumland & could have picked them out in the street anytime!
> 
> in fact I've found them in bars & on beaches:clap2:
> 
> with absolutely no exceptions they have been just like they are online


Ah.....but do you really see behind the mask Lyn? Or in Mitz's case behind the ponytail!

I've seen behind the ponytail.....and he's a bad sort!


----------



## Tallulah

I'm getting rather confused here. Or perhaps my experiences in life and Galicia are different to those of you living in the South. To make sure I haven't misunderstood, let's make sure I've got this right.

So the virtual person may be or pretend to be whomever they want to behind a pc screen. I think we all agree that a certain degree of skill regarding consistency is required to maintain a persona which you are not for any length of time. However, let's agree with the virtual argument.

You then have an opportunity to meet the person for a drink or coffee or even have a couple of hours chat over a tapa. Perhaps even as little as a phone call. If I understand correctly then, following this brief encounter both parties "know" each other? Is this the gist of what I'm reading here?

I'm sorry to sound as though I'm a suspicious person but I believe I;ve met several people whilst socialising and I assure you I have met many who are nothing like the persona which initially was portrayed. Put it another way, takes a bit more for me to get to know someone. Perhaps I'm just a bit slow in picking up the finer points of character and require more than a couple of hours with someone. Shame, but disappointment often follows - when someone isn't what you once expected them to be.

Tally.x


----------



## jkchawner

Chica said:


> Thank you PW. I chose the avatar for her expression...lol. Wish I did look a bit more like her...when I was younger, yes,:clap2::clap2: but now...well...we'll say no more...lol


i chose my new avator for its uncanny resemblance to the mother in law take a look for yourself


----------



## Chica

jkchawner said:


> i chose my new avator for its uncanny resemblance to the mother in law take a look for yourself


Ooooooh you are awful!!!


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> Ooooooh you are awful!!!


You seen Shaun coming in his van yet Chica?


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> You seen Shaun coming in his van yet Chica?


That should be a sight....lol


----------



## Caz.I

XTreme said:


> Am I?


No, with comments like that, clearly, you are in fact the long lost son of Sid James.:spy:


----------



## XTreme

Caz.I said:


> No, with comments like that, clearly, you are in fact the long lost son of Sid James.:spy:


Infamy! Infamy! You've all got it infamy!

_Or was it Kenneth Williams who said that?_


----------



## Caz.I

Not sure, but you should know, "Sid".


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Caz.I said:


> No, with comments like that, clearly, you are in fact the long lost son of Sid James.:spy:


And I'm Elvis Presley, no te j....

Do I note paranoia creeping in?

Talk of aliases, people not who you think they are


----------



## XTreme

Pesky Wesky said:


> And I'm Elvis Presley, no te j....
> 
> Do I note paranoia creeping in?
> 
> Talk of aliases, people not who you think they are


What aliases?


----------



## Caz.I

Pesky Wesky said:


> And I'm Elvis Presley, no te j....
> 
> Do I note paranoia creeping in?
> 
> Talk of aliases, people not who you think they are


I know, I am only joking too. Anyway, by all accounts, to start with, the maths just wouldnt add up, would they?


----------



## Tallulah

Caz.I said:


> I know, I am only joking too. Anyway, by all accounts, to start with, the maths just wouldnt add up, would they?


Blonde moment - what maths wouldn't add up?

Oooh, this is getting interesting...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

XTreme said:


> What aliases?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Very quiet on the aliases....I mean new member front today!

There is a shortage of available usernames at the moment so that probably accounts for it. 
__________________

Your comment 23rd of July.

I was just curious about your recent comments."Don't believe everything on the net; people using aliases, whose telling porky pies"


----------



## Caz.I

Tallulah said:


> Blonde moment - what maths wouldn't add up?
> 
> Oooh, this is getting interesting...


I meant if he was really the son of Sid James, he would have to have been born much later than I think he was (judging by various posts on this forum, though could be wrong) Oh, I am digging myself in deeper here, amnt I?


----------



## Stravinsky

XTreme said:


> Am I? Though Strav could answer that one better!


I regret to inform that Xtreme in real life is exactly like he is on the forums
Its difficult to believe

But he is.

I've also met Dylan the Donkey and they do share a lot in common ....... they both have big asses for a start, and very bad dress sense


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Caz.I said:


> I meant if he was really the son of Sid James, he would have to have been born much later than I think he was (judging by various posts on this forum, though could be wrong) Oh, I am digging myself in deeper here, amnt I?


Let's REALLY go off topic here.
My Dad looks just like Sid James which was always a huge source of entertainment for my friends and not so much for me. My Mum did NOT look like Barbara Windsor I might add


----------



## XTreme

Pesky Wesky said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Very quiet on the aliases....I mean new member front today!
> 
> There is a shortage of available usernames at the moment so that probably accounts for it.
> __________________
> 
> Your comment 23rd of July.
> 
> I was just curious about your recent comments."Don't believe everything on the net; people using aliases, whose telling porky pies"


With you now PW!

It was a reflection on how a sudden surge of activity on forums always throws up some strange characters! Who are sometimes not all they seem to be!

And it's all accomplished by means of installing a proxy server program on your computer.....so it's very easy for member A to actually be Member B, C, and D as well.

This sort of thing is par for the course on forums generally.....though I would imagine it's less prevalent on an expat forum, cos generally the techie knowledge base is not as deep.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

XTreme said:


> With you now PW!
> 
> 
> 
> This sort of thing is par for the course on forums generally.....though I would imagine it's less prevalent on an expat forum, cos generally the techie knowledge base is not as deep.


You can say that again!!


----------



## XTreme

Caz.I said:


> I meant if he was really the son of Sid James, he would have to have been born much later than I think he was (judging by various posts on this forum, though could be wrong) Oh, I am digging myself in deeper here, amnt I?


How long have you had this fetish for Sid James Caz?

Makes a change from the Clooney/Pitt groupies.....but it's still a bit odd!


----------



## XTreme

Pesky Wesky said:


> You can say that again!!


Err...OK then....

This sort of thing is par for the course on forums generally.....though I would imagine it's less prevalent on an expat forum, cos generally the techie knowledge base is not as deep.


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> With you now PW!
> 
> It was a reflection on how a sudden surge of activity on forums always throws up some strange characters! Who are sometimes not all they seem to be!
> 
> And it's all accomplished by means of installing a proxy server program on your computer.....so it's very easy for member A to actually be Member B, C, and D as well.
> 
> This sort of thing is par for the course on forums generally.....though I would imagine it's less prevalent on an expat forum, cos generally the techie knowledge base is not as deep.


Although not blonde, do you mean that one person can actually have a number of the same person under so many different names????:confused2:


----------



## XTreme

Stravinsky said:


> I regret to inform that Xtreme in real life is exactly like he is on the forums
> Its difficult to believe
> 
> But he is.
> 
> I've also met Dylan the Donkey and they do share a lot in common ....... they both have big asses for a start, and very bad dress sense


No....you hid from Dylan the Donkey is the truth.

He waited two years for you to go and see him and you wouldn't even go in his compound to give him a hug!

You didn't bring him any treats either!

Poor burro has felt rejected ever since!


----------



## Stravinsky

Chica said:


> Although not blonde, do you mean that one person can actually have a number of the same person under so many different names????:confused2:



That is possible yes, but normally a mod can tell from IP addresses /locations or by gut feeling


----------



## Caz.I

Pesky Wesky said:


> Let's REALLY go off topic here.
> My Dad looks just like Sid James which was always a huge source of entertainment for my friends and not so much for me. My Mum did NOT look like Barbara Windsor I might add


Aha. So you are the daughter of Sid James. Sorry Pesky, you must have had that all your life.


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Although not blonde, do you mean that one person can actually have a number of the same person under so many different names????:confused2:



Do you mean that one person can have many different user names under the same number .... is that what you meant?


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> Although not blonde, do you mean that one person can actually have a number of the same person under so many different names????:confused2:


Yes Chica.

Essentially I could be Jo, Strav, Steve Hall, doggy, and Shawn.....and you (and the mods) wouldn't know!

My IP address (what the forum software sees as our location) can be changed from Granada to Istanbul to Tokyo to literally anywhere you want to appear to be.

I'm not saying that's happening here.....but just be aware it does happen.

So ladies, if you're not that familiar or experienced in these forum or chatroom type environments.....just don't take everything or everybody at face value.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Caz.I said:


> Aha. So you are the daughter of Sid James. Sorry Pesky, you must have had that all your life.



No, only since I was about 10!!!
PS My mum's name IS Barbara!!


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> Do you mean that one person can have many different user names under the same number .... is that what you meant?


Hahaha...yes. It's getting late....lol:eyebrows:


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Yes Chica.
> 
> Essentially I could be Jo, Strav, Steve Hall, doggy, and Shawn.....and you (and the mods) wouldn't know!
> 
> My IP address (what the forum software sees as our location) can be changed from Granada to Istanbul to Tokyo to literally anywhere you want to appear to be.
> 
> I'm not saying that's happening here.....but just be aware it does happen.
> 
> So ladies, if you're not that familiar or experienced in these forum or chatroom type environments.....just don't take everything or everybody at face value.


Xtreme! We are women!! Women take nothing at face value unless it suits us to do so, we just go along with it!!!! 

And then you get the double jeopardy!!! We pretend to believe what we're told even if its not true and then it may become a dilemma for the person who's lied, cos the only way out is to tell the truth and that'll make them out to be a liar, which will discredit them and they become the loser!!!!

See?? Simple!! good night all


jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

OK, so how do you suggest we get around this problem/issue then? When one develops a "friendship" with someone here for example, if you don't have an external link with them - how do you check? Or just not bother? Silly question??


----------



## Caz.I

XTreme said:


> Yes Chica.
> 
> Essentially I could be Jo, Strav, Steve Hall, doggy, and Shawn.....and you (and the mods) wouldn't know!
> 
> My IP address (what the forum software sees as our location) can be changed from Granada to Istanbul to Tokyo to literally anywhere you want to appear to be.
> 
> I'm not saying that's happening here.....but just be aware it does happen.
> 
> So ladies, if you're not that familiar or experienced in these forum or chatroom type environments.....just don't take everything or everybody at face value.


I dont take everyone at face value, and would be very careful about meeting someone I have "met" on the internet. That is one reason why I dont even like the idea of putting my photo up. I have heard of people pretending to be someone else when they are trying to lure someone into meeting them on false pretences, or to get money out of them, but if they are just doing it to wind people up, what is the point?


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> OK, so how do you suggest we get around this problem/issue then? When one develops a "friendship" with someone here for example, if you don't have an external link with them - how do you check? Or just not bother? Silly question??


Even mail addresses mean nothing.....so unless someone is personally known by somebody else....or you're going in a group, be careful if meeting up in real life.


----------



## Tallulah

So what Strav said about checking and everything with IP addresses doesn't mean anything then if locations can be changed. 

No - would never meet up "alone" anyway.


----------



## XTreme

Caz.I said:


> I dont take everyone at face value, and would be very careful about meeting someone I have "met" on the internet. That is one reason why I dont even like the idea of putting my photo up. I have heard of people pretending to be someone else when they are trying to lure someone into meeting them on false pretences, or to get money out of them, but if they are just doing it to wind people up, what is the point?


Some people have no life other than the internet Caz....in effect the virtual world becomes the real world to them.


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> So what Strav said about checking and everything with IP addresses doesn't mean anything then if locations can be changed.
> 
> No - would never meet up "alone" anyway.


When I've met up, its always been in a public place, I dont take my personal effects with me (passports, credit cards etc) and I always tell my friend in Spain and I usually have my OH on the mobile when I first meet whoever!!

So far its been fine! Altho there has to be an element of caution, you could just as easily be mugged by a stranger in the street!

As for the Proxy IPs, well what does it matter or prove, other than someone is lying... and who cares???

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I

Tallulah said:


> OK, so how do you suggest we get around this problem/issue then? When one develops a "friendship" with someone here for example, if you don't have an external link with them - how do you check? Or just not bother? Silly question??


No, this is a very good question. I would imagine if one known member was pretending to be another, they would be rumbled, sooner or later, just through them "sounding" different. ie. gut feeling again. As to newer members, dont know. So when he comes back, maybe he can answer that tricky question?


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> When I've met up, its always been in a public place, I dont take my personal effects with me (passports, credit cards etc) and I always tell my friend in Spain and I usually have my OH on the mobile when I first meet whoever!!
> 
> So far its been fine! Altho there has to be an element of caution, you could just as easily be mugged by a stranger in the street!
> 
> As for the Proxy IPs, well what does it matter or prove, other than someone is lying... and who cares???
> 
> Jo xx


Yeah, you're right Jo. Guess I'm lucky living up here in the frozen North then, as no-one ventures up here anyway!!  Or take a ton of OH's cousins as bodyguards!!

xxx


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> So what Strav said about checking and everything with IP addresses doesn't mean anything then if locations can be changed.
> 
> No - would never meet up "alone" anyway.


You need specialist progs to determine whether an IP address is real or not....transparent can be seen quite easily, a normal proxy is a bit harder to determine, and a high anonymity one can be very difficult indeed.


----------



## Tallulah

Caz.I said:


> No, this is a very good question. I would imagine if one known member was pretending to be another, they would be rumbled, sooner or later, just through them "sounding" different. ie. gut feeling again. As to newer members, dont know. So when he comes back, maybe he can answer that tricky question?


When who comes back?

Oh, it's getting late! The thing is though Caz, a lot of us girls especially have a little chat from time to time on pm's - as we do - how do we know who we're talking to? I suppose at the end of the day, we don't, do we??


----------



## XTreme

Ladies....just bear this in mind.....if something is on the internet don't necessarily believe it's true.

And people on the internet.....don't necessarily believe what they say.

Or put it another way....twenty years ago the only place you knew everybody was likely to be lying was a court of law. But now you can add internet forums to the list.


----------



## Caz.I

Tallulah said:


> When who comes back?
> 
> Oh, it's getting late! The thing is though Caz, a lot of us girls especially have a little chat from time to time on pm's - as we do - how do we know who we're talking to? I suppose at the end of the day, we don't, do we??


Xtreme, I meant. Though i see he actually answered it while I was nt looking.

Well I think people's personalities usually come through quite strongly on posts, so if they didnt sound the same, we might be suspicious. But then if they are new to the forum, they might not be who they say they are. The bottom line is never give out information that is too personal, or that you wouldnt be happy giving to a total stranger, if that doesnt sound too paranoid. Yes, too late for me. Goodnight Zebedee!


----------



## SteveHall

There has been a case this week and I am sure XTreme spotted it too when a poster here was pretty clearly not who he/she said he/she was. I had thought to ask Jojo to check the IP but then I thought "no" as that would only compromise her position as mod. 

IAC this person is usually so dumb that he/she does not even mask the IP address so it would not take Xtreme or I too long to say "Fred AKA, Suzy Bee, AKA The Logdger AKA, GaYday just go away and leave us in peace". 

What I "might" do is to ask Bob whether anybody has posted from a certain IP and if so then I'd send some of the rubbish that has been posted on other forums to Bob and that would be then end of that person on this forum ..... until he/she walks down the road to an internet cafe or whatever and re-registers with a new ID and a new IP address. 

On some forums, the mod or owner pre-mods the first 1,2,3,4 or whatever posts from a new member. A hassle for the site owner but gets rid of some of the aliases and much of the SPAM. 

Bob's got this entire site very tight and we don't get some of the rubbish we get on others. Well done that man.


----------



## Chica

I suppose we can only respond to what they say?? If they're lying then it's no skin off our noses as long as we're not lulled into a friendly meeting in the real world with the aim of robbing us if we have given them too much personal info via pm etc!?!?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tallulah said:


> When who comes back?
> 
> Oh, it's getting late! The thing is though Caz, a lot of us girls especially have a little chat from time to time on pm's - as we do - how do we know who we're talking to? I suppose at the end of the day, we don't, do we??


It's true, there's a risk, but we've all gone places with people we didn't know. It happens all the time, which isn't to say we should, but it happens.

We're talking about online contact here, and most people don't meet up. Now I'm not particularly happy about the possibility of chatting with wierdos, but it will probably happen at some time or other, but at least at a distance.
If I do meet up with someone I'll take all the usual precautions.

Have you seen the time:clock:??


----------



## Tallulah

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's true, there's a risk, but we've all gone places with people we didn't know. It happens all the time, which isn't to say we should, but it happens.
> 
> We're talking about online contact here, and most people don't meet up. Now I'm not particularly happy about the possibility of chatting with wierdos, but it will probably happen at some time or other, but at least at a distance.
> If I do meet up with someone I'll take all the usual precautions.
> 
> Have you seen the time:clock:??


Crikey PW! Yes, way past bedtime - hot choc and jim jams time now!:ranger:


But it's interesting isn't it how you can be lulled into almost a false sense of security - especially if you've been a member of a forum for some time or a regular contributor along with others as well.....


----------



## Chica

Anyway, it's nice to know we are being looked out for. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> There has been a case this week and I am sure XTreme spotted it too when a poster here was pretty clearly not who he/she said he/she was. I had thought to ask Jojo to check the IP but then I thought "no" as that would only compromise her position as mod.
> 
> IAC this person is usually so dumb that he/she does not even mask the IP address so it would not take Xtreme or I too long to say "Fred AKA, Suzy Bee, AKA The Logdger AKA, GaYday just go away and leave us in peace".
> 
> What I "might" do is to ask Bob whether anybody has posted from a certain IP and if so then I'd send some of the rubbish that has been posted on other forums to Bob and that would be then end of that person on this forum ..... until he/she walks down the road to an internet cafe or whatever and re-registers with a new ID and a new IP address.
> 
> On some forums, the mod or owner pre-mods the first 1,2,3,4 or whatever posts from a new member. A hassle for the site owner but gets rid of some of the aliases and much of the SPAM.
> 
> Bob's got this entire site very tight and we don't get some of the rubbish we get on others. Well done that man.




Don't reveal the name, but what was the post about - what alerted you to it?

Just being nosey!!


----------



## SteveHall

You got mail, Taliban.


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> You got mail, Taliban.


Can we have a hint???? I'm sure we would all like to know:gossip:


----------



## SteveHall

*Hi Chica*



Chica said:


> Can we have a hint???? I'm sure we would all like to know:gossip:


You got mail


----------



## SteveHall

No, you haven't got mail, Chica. You'll have to tick the box to accept PMs!!


----------



## Tallulah

All this late night/early morning skulduggery is taking its toll! I'm not used to Spanish hours yet no matter how long I've been here. In need of my beauty sleep!


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> No, you haven't got mail, Chica. You'll have to tick the box to accept PMs!!


That's strange. My box is ticked:confused2:


----------



## SteveHall

"Chica has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove Chica from the recipient list and send the message again."


----------



## SteveHall

Taliban, Oh Fragrant One, if you need your beauty sleep what chance do ugly baxxxxxs like XTreme and I have?


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> "Chica has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
> 
> If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove Chica from the recipient list and send the message again."


----------



## Chica

SteveHall said:


> "Chica has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
> 
> If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove Chica from the recipient list and send the message again."


I think I have it sorted now. Was not intentional.


----------



## XTreme

Just to alleviate concerns in these uncertain times, I can confirm that Steve Hall is _not_ a "plant".

It's now been clearly established that he's a vegetable!


----------



## Stravinsky

Tallulah said:


> So what Strav said about checking and everything with IP addresses doesn't mean anything then if locations can be changed.
> 
> No - would never meet up "alone" anyway.


I mod on a forum that has around 800 people on line at any one time. there are about 15 mods, and we have a mods room where we discuss stuff. Many mods that have "been around" often suss multi personalities and "non real" personalities fairly quickly through posting style, maybe IP, and apart from proxy we can get an idea where they are posting from.

People slip up. They arent consistent. They eventually make a mistake which confirms suspicions


----------



## Ruff

Go away for one evening and a 3 page thread turns into 9 

As much as I agree you cannot take anything for granted on the internet, have you not all seen the picture of the big old fat man pretending to be a little girl to get into certain chat rooms, but some good does come off the internet.

I met my husband via the internet (rather in a forum like this - different subject) - as I said before he is German, it was very scary meeting him at the airport that first time but he was more than I ever expected even though I knew him via the internet (and pictures). 

AND before you ask no I wasn't looking for someone on the internet and it wasn't a dating site


----------



## jojo

Ruff said:


> Go away for one evening and a 3 page thread turns into 9
> 
> As much as I agree you cannot take anything for granted on the internet, have you not all seen the picture of the big old fat man pretending to be a little girl to get into certain chat rooms, but some good does come off the internet.
> 
> I met my husband via the internet (rather in a forum like this - different subject) - as I said before he is German, it was very scary meeting him at the airport that first time but he was more than I ever expected even though I knew him via the internet (and pictures).
> 
> AND before you ask no I wasn't looking for someone on the internet and it wasn't a dating site


I've met a few people from the internet and its always been a good experience! If you're sensible then so what?? Wherever you go in life you meet new people!! As for IP addys, well I've heard that it is possible to see thru false proxys! But again what does it matter?? If someone doesnt want people to know where they are, well thats their choice. 

Jo xx


----------



## Ruff

BTW just in case anyone thinks I have multiple personalities my husband, Seb you know him as, also posts on here and we clearly share the same IP address


----------



## Tallulah

I suspected Seb may have something to do with you anyway - not from doing anything Sherlock Holmes-y of course, but from your location in Benissa! How's the home growing coming along? Hope you're both settling in well.


----------



## jojo

Ruff said:


> BTW just in case anyone thinks I have multiple personalities my husband, Seb you know him as, also posts on here and we clearly share the same IP address



Hun, I never check IP addys unless something looks seriously out of place and you dont!!!!! You should have introduced yourself, then we'd have known you were a happy couple lol!!!!!!! 

So welcome to the forum mrs Seb...... or should we now call him mr Ruff 


Joi xxx


----------



## Ruff

Well hes very happy with how his chili plants are coming along but I must say most other things are struggling in the heat with brown leaves etc - I think we need more practice on gardening in this heat (I say we but I don't do much ).

We have discovered all sorts in our (large) garden that we didn't know were there, like for an example an Almond tree, but are still working out what one or two others are :confused2:


----------



## XTreme

It's an idyllic vision of the future.....Ruff and Seb holding hands while walking barefoot along a deserted beach....accompanied by those two little pups who are so desperate for a good home!


----------



## Ruff

jojo said:


> Hun, I never check IP addys unless something looks seriously out of place and you dont!!!!! You should have introduced yourself, then we'd have known you were a happy couple lol!!!!!!!
> 
> So welcome to the forum mrs Seb...... or should we now call him mr Ruff
> 
> 
> Joi xxx


Meh he likes his independence so will probably already be annoyed I spilled the beans 

(Tbh I just think he liked the desperate housewives on here  )


----------



## XTreme

Ruff said:


> Meh he likes his independence so will probably already be annoyed I spilled the beans
> 
> (Tbh I just think he liked the desperate housewives on here  )


Well Ruff.....if I had a lovely wife like you I'd be bringing you those poor little pups as a symbol of my undying love!


----------



## Ruff

XTreme said:


> It's an idyllic vision of the future.....Ruff and Seb holding hands while walking barefoot along a deserted beach....accompanied by those two little pups who are so desperate for a good home!


Shhh you stop making me feel bad or I will end up with too many dogs like you 

(I can't believe how much hair our little runt loses in this weather - and it gathers all over the tiled floors - must have just been stuck in the carpet in the UK )


----------



## XTreme

Ruff said:


> Shhh you stop making me feel bad or I will end up with too many dogs like you


Not my intention Ruff.....I'm not one of those dreadful men who'll say anything to manipulate women. 

Just got to go out now to the deserted cave complex to make sure little Ruff and little Seb are OK!


----------



## Chica

Ruff said:


> BTW just in case anyone thinks I have multiple personalities my husband, Seb you know him as, also posts on here and we clearly share the same IP address


I know absolutely zilch about IP add's or even where to find one!!!! Can anyone enlighten me please?? I'm really green when it comes to computers :confused2:


----------



## jojo

Ruff said:


> (I can't believe how much hair our little runt loses in this weather - and it gathers all over the tiled floors - must have just been stuck in the carpet in the UK )



YES!!! our little campo dog is the same, bloody fur everywhere. I've gotta black sofa and its impossible to get the stuff off it and it blows around the house and theres fluffy dust ball things floating about everywhere!! That said, I did take him to the "poodle parlour" and they "stripped" his fur and cut it back which has helped enormously!!

Jo


----------



## Seb*

stop trying to flog her more dogs XT


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> I know absolutely zilch about IP add's or even where to find one!!!! Can anyone enlighten me please?? I'm really green when it comes to computers :confused2:


Go HERE and it'll tell you what it is Chica!


----------



## Tallulah

Yes, it's the heat in the summer so they start losing their winter coat and making a mess everywhere. I did the same with our Golden - now resembling a rather large labrador - and then the same happens in the winter though, with the heating on.....


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Go HERE and it'll tell you what it is Chica!


That's cool! It shows where I am!!!:clap2:


----------



## XTreme

Tallulah said:


> That's cool! It shows where I am!!!:clap2:


Bear in mind it doesn't always get it spot on.....it says I'm in Granada City but I'm actually 160kms away.
What it shows you is the location of the Telefonica server that you're using.


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> Go HERE and it'll tell you what it is Chica!


My god, that's scary!!!At least I am where I say I am...lol


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> My god, that's scary!!!At least I am where I say I am...lol


And even scarier is I have the power to see you sitting there in front of your computer in your French Maid's outfit Chica!

No....sorry....I was looking at the screen monitoring Steve Hall by mistake!


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> And even scarier is I have the power to see you sitting there in front of your computer in your French Maid's outfit Chica!
> 
> No....sorry....I was looking at the screen monitoring Steve Hall by mistake!


Hahaha....you wouldn't want to see that anyway..me that is...lol


----------



## Caz.I

XTreme said:


> Bear in mind it doesn't always get it spot on.....it says I'm in Granada City but I'm actually 160kms away.
> What it shows you is the location of the Telefonica server that you're using.


So why does it say I am in Vigo?


----------



## Stravinsky

Caz.I said:


> So why does it say I am in Vigo?


Cos thats where you are.

You _think_ you are somewhere else, but it's just your imagination  The internet can't be wrong!


----------



## Chica

Just out of interest...hahaha...who can access my pm's in terms of receiving and sending?? Are they really private?? Told you I am green


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> Just out of interest...hahaha...who can access my pm's in terms of receiving and sending?? Are they really private?? Told you I am green


As far as I know no one!! Possibly the site owner ?? But I suspect it wouldnt be an easy task for him??!! Why are your writing bad things LOL????

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> As far as I know no one!! Possibly the site owner ?? But I suspect it wouldnt be an easy task for him??!! Why are your writing bad things LOL????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hahaha...no..not writing bad things..lol. I'm just paranoid. Goes with age they say. There are some clever gits about.  no offence X and Steve.

We can put all sorts of personal info in our pm's, eg, phone numbers and the like. I wouldn't want anyone else to have that info.


----------



## xabiaxica

Tallulah said:


> That's cool! It shows where I am!!!:clap2:


pah!!


It's got me on the wrong side of the mountain!!


----------



## Chica

xabiachica said:


> pah!!
> 
> 
> It's got me on the wrong side of the mountain!!


It's got me the other side of Malaga..haha.


----------



## jojo

Its got me pretty much spot on!!

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I

jojo said:


> Its got me pretty much spot on!!
> 
> Jo xx


Well its got me on the other side of Spain! Funnily enough, someone was saying the other day they could see me living up north. Just didnt realise I was there already.  The weather's still pretty humid though!


----------



## Stravinsky

Chica said:


> Just out of interest...hahaha...who can access my pm's in terms of receiving and sending?? Are they really private?? Told you I am green


Well .... even though people seem to ignore everything I say on here , it is _theoretically_ possible for the site owner to access a pm, but its really really difficult and to be honest not something that is feasible as it would mean accessing the server and then trying to dig out the data.

So in reality, no, its not going to be something you should worry about at all. He's got better things to be doing with his time


----------



## xabiaxica

Stravinsky said:


> Well .... even though people seem to ignore everything I say on here , it is _theoretically_ possible for the site owner to access a pm, but its really really difficult and to be honest not something that is feasible as it would mean accessing the server and then trying to dig out the data.
> 
> So in reality, no, its not going to be something you should worry about at all. He's got better things to be doing with his time


might be worth it in some cases though


----------



## Chica

Stravinsky said:


> Well .... even though people seem to ignore everything I say on here , it is _theoretically_ possible for the site owner to access a pm, but its really really difficult and to be honest not something that is feasible as it would mean accessing the server and then trying to dig out the data.
> 
> So in reality, no, its not going to be something you should worry about at all. He's got better things to be doing with his time


Phew... thanks for that. I don't mind the site owner having access coz as you say he has better things to do with his time and why would he want to anyway?!?

I feel much better now

Why do you think nobody listens to what you have to say:confused2:


----------



## Stravinsky

xabiachica said:


> might be worth it in some cases though


No I dont think so, its almost impossible


----------



## xabiaxica

Stravinsky said:


> No I dont think so, its almost impossible


it's that word 'almost................................'


----------



## Xose

Stravinsky said:


> Well .... even though people seem to ignore everything I say on here , it is _theoretically_ possible for the site owner to access a pm, but its really really difficult and to be honest not something that is feasible as it would mean accessing the server and then trying to dig out the data.
> 
> So in reality, no, its not going to be something you should worry about at all. He's got better things to be doing with his time


Hi Strav,
Is he the only one with system admin privs on the server/cluster then?!  I don't know where this site is hosted from, but saying no one can read PM's, should they wish to, is a little basic isn't it?! Internal Policy yes, technically complex.... I don't think so! In the end I guess it will all depend on how much Data Protection Law is followed.

Xose


----------



## Stravinsky

Xose said:


> Hi Strav,
> Is he the only one with system admin privs on the server/cluster then?!  I don't know where this site is hosted from, but saying no one can read PM's, should they wish to, is a little basic isn't it?! Internal Policy yes, technically complex.... I don't think so! In the end I guess it will all depend on how much Data Protection Law is followed.
> 
> Xose


I wasnt talking about this forum specifically, but in general. A whole host of things would have to come together for it to be able to happen. As Xtreme will probably tell you when he comes on, although it is as I said theoretically possible, in practice its nigh on impossible.

Cant we get onto something more cheerful now


----------



## XTreme

Xose said:


> Hi Strav,
> Is he the only one with system admin privs on the server/cluster then?!  I don't know where this site is hosted from, but saying no one can read PM's, should they wish to, is a little basic isn't it?! Internal Policy yes, technically complex.... I don't think so! In the end I guess it will all depend on how much Data Protection Law is followed.
> 
> Xose


I'm sure you know as well as I do that for a technically competent person it's no big deal.

However.....trawling through potentially thousands of entries in the specific tables in phpMyAdmin is a pretty time consuming and seriously sad way to spend a day.

No doubt it does happen though when you have boards run by paranoid control freaks.....but as for it happening here.....not a chance.

I doubt a man like Bob Sheth is remotely interested in people's tittle tattle.


----------



## SteveHall

I am with XTreme on this (surprisingly). 

This forum is run on industry standard boards with a high level of inbuilt security. Even if you go to forums ABOUT these type of forums (yes, they exist for saddos like XTreme) you will see that they are well thought of. 

Could Bob get in? Theoretically, yes. Could ANYBODY get in? Theoretically, yes. I however believe that there is more chance of a random hacker accessing the admin centres than Bob. 

If anybody is in the least bit worried, just ask the person who you want to PM whether you can email each other and communicate by email off group. With the security concerns re some of the many web-based email services, I'd feel 1000% more confident with PMs!! 

Guys, this is the net. SOMEBODY can do ANYTHING but I am sure my confessions to XTreme by PM that I am a passionate Arsenal fan and his that he does not like donkeys are therefore safe. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Xose

Stravinsky said:


> I mod on a forum that has around 800 people on line at any one time. there are about 15 mods, and we have a mods room where we discuss stuff. Many mods that have "been around" often suss multi personalities and "non real" personalities fairly quickly through posting style, maybe IP, and apart from proxy we can get an idea where they are posting from.
> 
> People slip up. They arent consistent. They eventually make a mistake which confirms suspicions


Strav,
What about the integrity of the forum you mention?

Do the owners have a policy to make sure that only Mods and Admin have traffic tracking capability on your routers/bridges/hubs ?

Xose


----------



## XTreme

If anybody is concerned about being spied on, they'd be better off looking closer to home.

Because if you're running a Microsoft operating system, particularly Vista (which I believe has about 25 "reporting" tools), then you are being watched and recorded right now.

Now that's something you should be thinking about.....your own personal security and privacy....not the status of websites you visit.


----------



## SteveHall

XTreme said:


> If anybody is concerned about being spied on, they'd be better off looking closer to home.
> 
> Because if you're running a Microsoft operating system, particularly Vista (which I believe has about 25 "reporting" tools), then you are being watched and recorded right now.
> 
> Now that's something you should be thinking about.....your own personal security and privacy....not the status of websites you visit.


My goodness, I have now agreed twice with XTreme in one morning. He expanded my point re emails and is absolutely 100% spot-on. Don't even get me started about mobile phone security .....or lack thereof!


----------



## Xose

XTreme said:


> If anybody is concerned about being spied on, they'd be better off looking closer to home.
> 
> Because if you're running a Microsoft operating system, particularly Vista (which I believe has about 25 "reporting" tools), then you are being watched and recorded right now.
> 
> Now that's something you should be thinking about.....your own personal security and privacy....not the status of websites you visit.


Never a truer word written. In particular be VERY careful (those of you hiding ) when using Proxy Server services. These sites are thought to be responsible for all manner of nasty stuff - including identity theft. Be very careful who you use, especially the free ones!! Coronation Street on BBCi ain't worth it


----------



## XTreme

Xose said:


> Never a truer word written. In particular be VERY careful (those of you hiding ) when using Proxy Server services. These sites are thought to be responsible for all manner of nasty stuff - including identity theft. Be very careful who you use, especially the free ones!! Coronation Street on BBCi ain't worth it


What OS you use Xose.....don't blow your cred by saying Vista! 

No....you can't be....cos your system is actually running! 

Here's an emoticon probably only you will understand!


----------



## SteveHall

XTreme said:


> Here's an emoticon probably only you will understand!


Oh no, he's moved on from donkeys to Linux penguins! There is no hope for civilisation. We're doomed.


----------



## XTreme

SteveHall said:


> Oh no, he's moved on from donkeys to Linux penguins! There is no hope for civilisation. We're doomed.


Sorry Steve.....forgot that you'd suss it out too!


----------



## Tallulah

Well I've got some cheerful news anyway....well OK, some different news to steer it away a little from techy stuff (yawn!!). I broke a little rule and actually had a telephone chat with our Maggie (Chica) earlier today about sailing - a mutual interest....she's lovely!!  And a really gorgeous accent too! So at least we know we're not two old pervs in a bedsit in Brighton pretending to be living the expat life here in Spain!!

Really nice talking to you Maggie!!
xxx


----------



## Suenneil

Still trying to catch up today! ........ I have only had the luxury of meeting face to face with one forum member to date ... and another one on the telephone .. and can confirm that Jojo and Extreme are people I would vouch for in the real world as well as the cyber world! ... lovely people ..... I think I am also real on here as I am in my (almost) normal life! lol

I use forums for work a lot .... and did actually post a lengthy article on one recently about the point of forums ..... well my understanding of them anyway,

They are a place for people to pop in and out for advice, help, shared experiences, good or bad ... chatter when your lonely, support when your struggling etc etc.

By their very nature you will probably have a hard core group who are regular attenders .... and the vast majority will be "visitors" just dropping in ..... they ask a question, get an answer and move on ..... others such as myself use them regularly because it helps my work, but on this one it forms part of my social life (and no thats not sad!) its just another way of keeping in touch and having friends ...

I work hard to try and answer questions fairly - and if I have personal experience of something I pass that on if asked ...... I chit chat the rest of the time as is my nature ...... but I hope Im seen as a positive component of the forum - and not a negative one - because forums are valuable and useful and too much cynisism as to their worth or the way in which they are used would eventually result in their demise ...

I love this forum - its different to a lot of the others - and I was a newbie once .... and it was the welcoming nature of the people on here that kept me visiting.

ps anyone ever in Malaga City who wants to meet for a coffee Im available with notice! I love to talk as you may have guessed and have nothing to hide! I am really me!

Onwards and upwards!

Sue xx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Well I've got some cheerful news anyway....well OK, some different news to steer it away a little from techy stuff (yawn!!). I broke a little rule and actually had a telephone chat with our Maggie (Chica) earlier today about sailing - a mutual interest....she's lovely!!  And a really gorgeous accent too! So at least we know we're not two old pervs in a bedsit in Brighton pretending to be living the expat life here in Spain!!
> 
> Really nice talking to you Maggie!!
> xxx



Hee Hee, well so did I on skype! and I went one better and put my webcam on so that she could see I'm real, mind you, she wouldnt put hers on! Said it was cos she wasnt desent, but I think its because she's really Steve Hall LOL!!!! 

She's sounds absolutely lovely doesnt she!!!! Hey Tally, we must hook up one of these days!!

jo xxx


----------



## MadameEspana

XTreme said:


> Remember that not everybody is what they appear to be on the Net PW.....so don't take anything at face value.
> 
> Over the years I've met many people "in person" that I _thought_ I knew through the net....and in the majority of cases the online persona and the real person were two seperate entities.


How right you are. People can assume whatever identity they want to on the Forum and who would know if they were some sad little person with nothing much else going on in their lives than ramming opinions down other people's throats. I am a Madame but have never worked in a house of ill repute ha!!! What an experience that might have been. Make your toes curl that one hey???? Heated debates and frayed tempers are part and parcel of jolly good debates - look at Prime Minister's Questions for example. Out of all the vitriol comes some very sound advice. If you cannot stand the heat get out of the kitchen is what I say in the nicest possible way of course!!!!  but then I would say that wouldn't I? :clap2::clap2:


----------



## XTreme

Suenneil said:


> and can confirm that Jojo and Extreme are people I would vouch for in the real world as well as the cyber world! ... lovely people .....


No!

I'm bad! Very bad!

I torment animals, I hate children and I beat my wife....and I have a terrible drink problem!

I'm a Troll! I'm an Alias! I'm the Man they couldn't hang! 

Charles Manson goes to bed everynight and checks his closet for XTreme!


----------



## SteveHall

I have also met both Jojo and XTreme too and they are both what it says on the packet! Lovely people who both give a lot back. 

In other lives, I have met Keith S who has just joined today (welcome, Oh Currency Guru!), Graham "Mr Valencia" Knight, Simon "Mr Catalonia" Harris, Vernon from Benidorm many times. I also had a nice coffee with Dave SunnySpain recently. All are very knowledgable people who "get" the real "story" about Spain. 

In the weeks to come I hope to meet Sue, Strav (Oh yes I do, XTreme!), Chica and many more. 

..and yes, XTreme, I promise to bring the Tarta de Zanahoria next time we meet. Although I am not sure whether it's for you, Dylan or your new-found pengui friends.


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> No!
> 
> I'm bad! Very bad!
> 
> I torment animals, I hate children and I beat my wife....and I have a terrible drink problem!
> 
> I'm a Troll! I'm an Alias! I'm the Man they couldn't hang!
> 
> Charles Manson goes to bed everynight and checks his closet for XTreme!



Nooo, I can vouch for Xtreme too, eventho he's welsh, he's a poppet!!!!!:eyebrows:

Jo xx


----------



## jojo

...... and I met Sue (eventually lol) and she is real too and sooo nice, normal, attractive, very chatty and great fun. 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

XTreme said:


> No!
> 
> I'm bad! Very bad!
> 
> I torment animals, I hate children and I beat my wife....and I have a terrible drink problem!
> 
> I'm a Troll! I'm an Alias! I'm the Man they couldn't hang!
> 
> Charles Manson goes to bed everynight and checks his closet for XTreme!


No, you're not XTreme, you are a very placid guy who is besotted by his own wife, loves children and animals (even Millwall fans) and would do anything to help anybody. You have an unfortunate medical condition in that you think EVERY woman under the age of 30 fancies you but apart from that you are a normal member of the human race just trying to do the best for his family. 

Now, go and take your tablets, have your siesta and it will all be OK.


----------



## XTreme

A poppet? A bloody poppet? I'll be the laughing stock of the Internet now!


----------



## Tallulah

WOW!!!  This thread is absolutely GINORMOUS!!


----------



## Suenneil

XTreme said:


> A poppet? A bloody poppet? I'll be the laughing stock of the Internet now!


You gave us all the tough rough stuff just so we would come back and call you a poppet! ..... which you are of course!  a donkey loving poppet!


----------



## Chica

Tallulah said:


> Well I've got some cheerful news anyway....well OK, some different news to steer it away a little from techy stuff (yawn!!). I broke a little rule and actually had a telephone chat with our Maggie (Chica) earlier today about sailing - a mutual interest....she's lovely!!  And a really gorgeous accent too! So at least we know we're not two old pervs in a bedsit in Brighton pretending to be living the expat life here in Spain!!
> 
> Really nice talking to you Maggie!!
> xxx


(just got in from shopping...yawn...lol).

Lovely to speak to you too Tally . You sounded exactly as I imagined...very sweet and very busy...lol.
It's good to put a voice to a name...not a face at this particular time as it's hairwash day


----------



## MadameEspana

Tallulah said:


> OK, so how do you suggest we get around this problem/issue then? When one develops a "friendship" with someone here for example, if you don't have an external link with them - how do you check? Or just not bother? Silly question??


If you are a nervy, anxious person don't take it any further. There are a lot of loonies out there we are led to believe. People are not as they appear. This is a great screen to hide behind and be what you want and lie through your teeth and puff up your persona. Keep it as simple as possible - don't get involved unless you are very trusting and BRAVE to boot. Have real friends in the real world. Forums are a fun, lighthearted pastime or for seeking information etc., and that's all. It cannot replace actual friends, family and people you meet in everyday life where you are living. That's my philosophy for what it's worth.


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> (just got in from shopping...yawn...lol).
> 
> Lovely to speak to you too Tally . You sounded exactly as I imagined...very sweet and very busy...lol.
> It's good to put a voice to a name...not a face at this particular time as it's hairwash day


:hug: And my roots need doing!!!


Expat Forum Conference Call - that's what should be organised.....does the technology exist?


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> Hee Hee, well so did I on skype! and I went one better and put my webcam on so that she could see I'm real, mind you, she wouldnt put hers on! Said it was cos she wasnt desent, but I think its because she's really Steve Hall LOL!!!!
> 
> She's sounds absolutely lovely doesnt she!!!! Hey Tally, we must hook up one of these days!!
> 
> jo xxx


Lovely to speak to too Jo!!! And no, no webcam today thankyou....lol...maybe the next time.

My, aren't we becoming a little family here?!?!? As mine is in the UK it's very welcoming for me!!

Sue, yes, let's meet in Malaga one day. Would love to meet you.

xxx


----------



## Tallulah

MadameEspana said:


> If you are a nervy, anxious person don't take it any further. There are a lot of loonies out there we are led to believe. People are not as they appear. This is a great screen to hide behind and be what you want and lie through your teeth and puff up your persona. Keep it as simple as possible - don't get involved unless you are very trusting and BRAVE to boot. Have real friends in the real world. Forums are a fun, lighthearted pastime or for seeking information etc., and that's all. It cannot replace actual friends, family and people you meet in everyday life where you are living. That's my philosophy for what it's worth.


I absolutely agree with you. It just got very late last night and we all got chatting about it - how easy it is to create multiple identities, etc and the techy experts were informing us on it. Learnt a lot actually. I don't think (or I hope) anyone here would be naive enough not to check out something thoroughly before meeting up - and then as Jo said, in broad daylight, public place, having told someone about it, etc. And I dont think anyone here would use it to replace friends or an actual life - but it's nice that in some instances, some of us might have actually made some friends too. And there are a few knights in shining armour here on this forum (you know who you are!) who actually look out for us ladies here.


----------



## Suenneil

MadameEspana said:


> If you are a nervy, anxious person don't take it any further. There are a lot of loonies out there we are led to believe. People are not as they appear. This is a great screen to hide behind and be what you want and lie through your teeth and puff up your persona. Keep it as simple as possible - don't get involved unless you are very trusting and BRAVE to boot. Have real friends in the real world. Forums are a fun, lighthearted pastime or for seeking information etc., and that's all. It cannot replace actual friends, family and people you meet in everyday life where you are living. That's my philosophy for what it's worth.


mmmmmmmmmmmmm I sort of agree and disagree at the same time. I dont tell many people my "personal" stuff on here ... BUT for the purpose of this thread Im going to ..... I actually met my now husband on a forum! yes its true and at their early stages! nearly 8 years ago ....... like anything in life you get good and bad and you just have to use your common sense and judgement in all these things .... I could have met him in a bar and accepted a dinner invite only to find myself with a mad axe murderer .... no different to meeting him on the forum really as far as I concerned ....... Im just glad I did it!

Also I dont agree with "actual" friends ..... again friends are met in various ways, work, shopping, other friends, family,..... forums are just another potential avenue ... and I would consider meeting Jo in real life having chatted on here first as finding a "actual" friend .......and thats great. Equally I may have met her via another friend and decided she wasnt someone I wanted to keep in touch with ..... either way you have to get to know people on different levels before they become a friend at all ..... and the same goes for husbands! lol


----------



## Tallulah

You know I said WOW! This thread is GINORMOUS!

Well it's not the only thing apparently ..... also Steve's...........



































profile picture!


----------



## Chica

Hey Sue. I have just said " yes, let's meet up in Malaga one day". Has this topic put you off a little?? If it was the other way round I would be fine with that...lol but I have been quite choosy there  . Maybe JoJo would like a meet-up too?!?!? Been ages since I was last in the centre of Malaga. Pity Tally is so far away


----------



## Suenneil

Chica said:


> Hey Sue. I have just said " yes, let's meet up in Malaga one day". Has this topic put you off a little?? If it was the other way round I would be fine with that...lol but I have been quite choosy there  . Maybe JoJo would like a meet-up too?!?!? Been ages since I was last in the centre of Malaga. Pity Tally is so far away


Hey Chica! Im never put off meeting people! I would love to get together for a coffee or similar with you and Jojo and anyone else who can make it ..... just let me know when - as you know Im in Malaga monday to friday with work but cant make weekends given that Im at home in Estepona!

Jo knows how to find me now! we got together eventually for our lunchtime meet!

Sue


----------



## MadameEspana

Suenneil said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm I sort of agree and disagree at the same time. I dont tell many people my "personal" stuff on here ... BUT for the purpose of this thread Im going to ..... I actually met my now husband on a forum! yes its true and at their early stages! nearly 8 years ago ....... like anything in life you get good and bad and you just have to use your common sense and judgement in all these things .... I could have met him in a bar and accepted a dinner invite only to find myself with a mad axe murderer .... no different to meeting him on the forum really as far as I concerned ....... Im just glad I did it!
> 
> Also I dont agree with "actual" friends ..... again friends are met in various ways, work, shopping, other friends, family,..... forums are just another potential avenue ... and I would consider meeting Jo in real life having chatted on here first as finding a "actual" friend .......and thats great. Equally I may have met her via another friend and decided she wasnt someone I wanted to keep in touch with ..... either way you have to get to know people on different levels before they become a friend at all ..... and the same goes for husbands! lol


Well, I met my husband on a blind date in Hong Kong, through a mutual friend that I worked with so I know how fate steps in throughout our lives. It's great that you had the good fortune to hit it lucky when you met your husband also. We all have to take calculated risks in our lives or lead a boring existence. We just need to use plain old commensense and gut feelings (which women are good at). I think on the Forum if you read about others who have met each other then you know those people are genuine and you might want to meet them also at some stage. Nice to see some actual photos of people. There are some very attractive people on this site aren't there? Nice to chat...


----------



## Suenneil

MadameEspana said:


> Well, I met my husband on a blind date in Hong Kong, through a mutual friend that I worked with so I know how fate steps in throughout our lives. It's great that you had the good fortune to hit it lucky when you met your husband also. We all have to take calculated risks in our lives or lead a boring existence. We just need to use plain old commensense and gut feelings (which women are good at). I think on the Forum if you read about others who have met each other then you know those people are genuine and you might want to meet them also at some stage. Nice to see some actual photos of people. There are some very attractive people on this site aren't there? Nice to chat...


Exactly the point I was trying to make ..... no matter where or how you are meeting new people - you use the same caution and common sense ...... we all have to take risks - mostly small risks thankfully! - just to live our day to day lives ... and I would hate to be so cautious and cynical that it prevented me from enjoying life and getting to know new people ......

Yeah there are some nice photos - it helps to put faces to names etc .... although most of us are airbrushed !!!


----------



## SteveHall

Security is something we touched on a few pages ago! I've been looking for this article:

Repair Shops Caught Hacking Laptops

7:29am UK, Wednesday July 22, 2009 

Mark White, home affairs correspondent 

Some computer repair shops are illegally accessing personal data on customers' hard drives - and even trying to hack their bank accounts, a Sky News investigation has found.

In one case, passwords, log-in details and holiday photographs were all copied onto a portable memory stick by a technician.

In other shops, customers were charged for non-existent work and simple faults were misdiagnosed.

An investigator from Trading Standards said he was "shocked" by the findings.

The investigation was carried out using surveillance software loaded onto a brand-new laptop.

It operated without the user being aware that every event that took place on the computer was being logged.


Sky News' tests on other shops in London during the investigation reflected very badly on some of the industry's major names.

Check out the performances of some of the big names 

All activity on the screen was captured in still images, and the identity of whoever was using the computer was recorded using the laptop's built-in camera.

Sky engineers then created a simple, easily diagnosable fault, by loosening the connection of the internal memory chip.

This prevented Windows being able to load. To get things working again, the chip would simply need to be pushed back into position.

The investigation targeted six different computer repair shops. All but one misdiagnosed or overcharged for the fault.

The most serious offender was Revival Computers in Hammersmith, West London.


Shortly after identifying the real fault, an engineer called our undercover reporter to say the computer needed a new motherboard, which would cost £130.

Tests carried out by our internal Sky engineer after the diagnosis revealed there was nothing wrong with it.

The surveillance software then recorded one technician browsing through the files on the hard-drive, including private documents and intimate holiday photos, including some of our researcher in her bikini.

As he snooped through the files, he is seen smiling and showing the pictures to another colleague.

Later on in the same shop, a second technician loads up the machine and also looks through the photos, which are inside a folder clearly marked 'private'.


It's a big abuse of trust. They know you won't be able to tell what they've done afterwards, they know you're putting your trust in them and unfortunately, as we're seeing, there are too many people willing to abuse that trust.

He then plugs his own portable memory stick into the laptop and copies files, including passwords and photos, into a folder labelled "mamma jammas".

Inside one of the documents copied to the memory stick was a text file containing passwords for Facebook, Hotmail, eBay and a NatWest bank account.

Once the technician had discovered this information, he opened a web browser on the laptop and attempted to log into the back account for around five minutes.

The only reason he was unsuccessful was because the details were fake.

When confronted over the findings, staff at Laptop Revival said they did not want to respond to Sky News on camera. 

However in a telephone conversation, they denied all knowledge of the alleged abuses.

When shown the findings, Richard Webb, an e-commerce investigator for Trading Standards said: "I'm really quite shocked, both in the range of potential problems this has revealed - people overcharging, mis-describing the faults - but also people attempting to steal personal details.

"It's a big abuse of trust. If you were expert in computers you wouldn't have to hand in your machine to be repaired. They know that.

"They know you won't be able to tell what they've done afterwards, they know you're putting your trust in them and unfortunately, as we're seeing, there are too many people willing to abuse that trust.

"What you've shown is that there is a much wider problem in the industry than we knew about.

"It suggests we need to look at the area again and we do need to test it like you have done, but with a view of taking criminal enforcement action if these problems are found and evidenced."


----------



## SteveHall

Suenneil said:


> Yeah there are some nice photos - ... although most of us are airbrushed !!!


I always brush my 'air before being snapped! LOL


----------



## Suenneil

SteveHall said:


> I always brush my 'air before being snapped! LOL


Have you also enlarged your photo ????? your face looks bigger this week!!!


----------



## XTreme

It's taken the media 15 years to wise up to what goes on then?

That's standard practice I'm afraid......and in my experience (which goes back to '84) the worst offenders (by far) are Asian owned and run businesses.

The business practices and standards applied even by the bigger ones goes way over the line.


----------



## Xose

XTreme said:


> What OS you use Xose.....don't blow your cred by saying Vista!
> 
> No....you can't be....cos your system is actually running!
> 
> Here's an emoticon probably only you will understand!


I am a big fan of Kernel Tux but never had the bottle to move there. I'm still on XP SP3. Big hangups from corporate life and lack of contractual compatability muscle, protection of training investments etc. Have to do a system drive rebuild every couple of years but no big deal. Not sure how long XP will remain viable. Until the corporates are forced to move on I guess.


----------



## Suenneil

XTreme said:


> It's taken the media 15 years to wise up to what goes on then?
> 
> That's standard practice I'm afraid......and in my experience (which goes back to '84) the worst offenders (by far) are Asian owned and run businesses.
> 
> The business practices and standards applied even by the bigger ones goes way over the line.


OMG!!!  Im panicking now in case I hijack your thread!!! but I need to ask you a computer question! should I start a new one! although this one is computer related ... sort of !  or can I just ask you nicely!!!!


----------



## XTreme

Xose said:


> I am a big fan of Kernel Tux but never had the bottle to move there. I'm still on XP SP3. Big hangups from corporate life and lack of contractual compatability muscle, protection of training investments etc. Have to do a system drive rebuild every couple of years but no big deal. Not sure how long XP will remain viable. Until the corporates are forced to move on I guess.


I've dual booted XP/Linux on my main systems for a few years now.

And I've got an old laptop which only runs Zenwalk....a Slackware variant.

Originally I was using Mepis, then Mandriva for some time......but they seem to have totally lost the plot now. So once I'd lost faith in Mandy I had to find another one.....I'd tried about 20 over the years, so I revisited a few of them via the latest Live CD's. 
And Ubuntu was way ahead of the rest. I'd tried versions right back to when Dapper was released in 2006, but I just couldn't see what all the fuss was about every six months.

However, once I put Jaunty on in April, it just clicked. Very, very good indeed.....though you have to take a bit of stick if you're an Ubuntard. 

I'm probably about 90% Ubuntu/10% XP now....solely because there's some things I can't run through Wine.

Vista? Forget it!

Windows 7? My boys use it....but to me it's just Vista MkII.....and frankly I'm baffled why these idiots are raving about it like it's the dawning of a new age for computers!

So until something better comes along I'll have to stay an Ubuntard!


----------



## Tallulah

Truly blowing our minds there guys......:noidea::nerd:

Can't wait for the shopping chat to start again:blah:

xxxx


----------



## jojo

Suenneil said:


> Hey Chica! Im never put off meeting people! I would love to get together for a coffee or similar with you and Jojo and anyone else who can make it ..... just let me know when - as you know Im in Malaga monday to friday with work but cant make weekends given that Im at home in Estepona!
> 
> Jo knows how to find me now! we got together eventually for our lunchtime meet!
> 
> Sue



YES LETS DO IT!!!!!!! Sue do you really think for one minute I could ever find that place again?????????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Xose said:


> I am a big fan of Kernel Tux but never had the bottle to move there. I'm still on XP SP3. Big hangups from corporate life and lack of contractual compatability muscle, protection of training investments etc. Have to do a system drive rebuild every couple of years but no big deal. Not sure how long XP will remain viable. Until the corporates are forced to move on I guess.


Oi, Back to the topic !!:focus::rofl::laugh:

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Oi, Back to the topic !!:focus::rofl::laugh:
> 
> Jo xxx


Yeh....you tell him Jo! Bloody sad geek!


----------



## Xose

jojo said:


> Oi, Back to the topic !!:focus::rofl::laugh:
> 
> Jo xxx


Sir, yes Sir!

I consider myself publicly spanked.


----------



## Tallulah

Suenneil said:


> Yeah there are some nice photos - it helps to put faces to names etc ....


Yes I think so too - although it was quite a big step I thought at first. It was an exciting moment when all us girls started doing that - but not quite as an exciting moment as the arrival of the new smilies!!! :clap2::eyebrows: And we've seen lots of photos of the regular contributors to the forum now, which is nice. But does anyone actually regret putting their photo out there, just wondering??

xxxx


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> Yes I think so too - although it was quite a big step I thought at first. It was an exciting moment when all us girls started doing that - but not quite as an exciting moment as the arrival of the new smilies!!! :clap2::eyebrows: And we've seen lots of photos of the regular contributors to the forum now, which is nice. But does anyone actually regret putting their photo out there, just wondering??
> 
> xxxx


i have no regret's at all in using my mother in law's photo for my avator


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> i have no regret's at all in using my mother in law's photo for my avator


That is one of the scariest avatars yet, Shaun.  (Oh, that's left it wide open for comments!!) I preferred that lovely cuddly Gizmo!


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> That is one of the scariest avatars yet, Shaun.  (Oh, that's left it wide open for comments!!) I preferred that lovely cuddly Gizmo!


put it to the vote for gizzmo back or the mother in law it's in your hand's expat's
hi tally all well i hope


----------



## Tallulah

GIZMO!!! Absolutely!!!


----------



## jkchawner

Tallulah said:


> GIZMO!!! Absolutely!!!


well it's up for the expat vote. votes will be counted tomorrow and the winner stay's on my avator until xmas at least. then it's me on the avator in a drunken pose under the xmas tree im afraid 
i have bit of news maybe on the spain move ebay item number 150357983129 viewing it when we go out 3 wks on saterday. watch jo's face when she see's the location  it's a real bargain judging by the photo's and i have vetted the park it's pukka  have a look tally and tell me what first look's say to u


----------



## Chica

:confused2:. sorry for those that aren't interested but after our discussion today about forum tech I have to say that silly things have been happening whilst on the forum today. This is not paranoia, they have actually happened and please no one tell me it's just one of those things!!! Someone on this forum is playing silly bu...rs. They are not bad things, just gets me thinking well how the hell did that happen?!?!? 

What's going on here?? Can someone explain to me please?????


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> :confused2:. sorry for those that aren't interested but after our discussion today about forum tech I have to say that silly things have been happening whilst on the forum today. This is not paranoia, they have actually happened and please no one tell me it's just one of those things!!! Someone on this forum is playing silly bu...rs. They are not bad things, just gets me thinking well how the hell did that happen?!?!?
> 
> What's going on here?? Can someone explain to me please?????


Silly things? Like what Chica?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Chica said:


> :confused2:. sorry for those that aren't interested but after our discussion today about forum tech I have to say that silly things have been happening whilst on the forum today. This is not paranoia, they have actually happened and please no one tell me it's just one of those things!!! Someone on this forum is playing silly bu...rs. They are not bad things, just gets me thinking well how the hell did that happen?!?!?
> 
> What's going on here?? Can someone explain to me please?????


What are talking about Chica? I don't understand why anyone would want to use aliases, (see earlier comments)or play silly ******s. Basically it's a bunch of people gassing on about totally unearth - shattering things. People who lurk around sites like this doing wierd things are wierdos and I'm not very interested
I'm not making any more posts for the moment. Wait and see what happens


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> Silly things? Like what Chica?


When I fisrt logged in and clicked on new posts it took me to my first ever posting (shameful..lol).

The welcome smiley disappeared from one of my last posts but had been copied over by the repeat thingy by someone else only to return again later?

It's difficult for me to click on Spain Forum as it's disjointed...only the um at the end is clickable onable.

Do these things happen to others and why just today have these things happened of all days?????????


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> When I fisrt logged in and clicked on new posts it took me to my first ever posting (shameful..lol).
> 
> The welcome smiley disappeared from one of my last posts but had been copied over by the repeat thingy by someone else only to return again later?
> 
> It's difficult for me to click on Spain Forum as it's disjointed...only the um at the end is clickable onable.
> 
> Do these things happen to others and why just today have these things happened of all days?????????


My first thought is you've got a problem in your browser Chica....no doubt you're using Internet Exploder!

So download Firefox, install it, import everything from IE when it prompts you, then try again.


----------



## Chica

XTreme said:


> My first thought is you've got a problem in your browser Chica....no doubt you're using Internet Exploder!
> 
> So download Firefox, install it, import everything from IE when it prompts you, then try again.


I use Mozilla Firefox. Maybe you are right but I have not had this kind of a problem before and my connection is quite strong. There's always a first time for everything they say.:clap2::clap2:

:director: Pesky Wesky, please come back.

Maybe we sould delete the posts in connection with this???


----------



## Chica

I must say that I feel kinda foolish now . Everything seems to be working ok . I really now do think it was a blip in the whatever. Sorry folks...I eat humble pie :closed_2:


----------



## jojo

Chica said:


> I must say that I feel kinda foolish now . Everything seems to be working ok . I really now do think it was a blip in the whatever. Sorry folks...I eat humble pie :closed_2:


Have more water with it next time hun :spit: :ranger::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica

jojo said:


> Have more water with it next time hun :spit: :ranger::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


Ok babs will do. I'm off to bed now. Niteynite. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## XTreme

Chica said:


> I use Mozilla Firefox. Maybe you are right but I have not had this kind of a problem before and my connection is quite strong. There's always a first time for everything they say.:clap2::clap2:
> 
> :director: Pesky Wesky, please come back.
> 
> Maybe we sould delete the posts in connection with this???


Are you using the latest version though Chica? If not, update it.


----------



## Tallulah

Pesky Wesky said:


> What are talking about Chica? I don't understand why anyone would want to use aliases, (see earlier comments)or play silly ******s. Basically it's a bunch of people gassing on about totally unearth - shattering things. People who lurk around sites like this doing wierd things are wierdos and I'm not very interested
> I'm not making any more posts for the moment. Wait and see what happens


PW - don't let it worry you. I think we probably need to move on from this anyway and of course, I think from what we've seen recently there is some odd activity going on as XT has commented in the past. But let them get on with it and have their fun...if that's how they get their kicks. I'm sure the technical experts can reassure us that there's nothing that can be compromised if a pc is protected, right? Don't stop posting please!!

xxxx


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> well it's up for the expat vote. votes will be counted tomorrow and the winner stay's on my avator until xmas at least. then it's me on the avator in a drunken pose under the xmas tree im afraid
> i have bit of news maybe on the spain move ebay item number 150357983129 viewing it when we go out 3 wks on saterday. watch jo's face when she see's the location  it's a real bargain judging by the photo's and i have vetted the park it's pukka  have a look tally and tell me what first look's say to u


I know nothing whatsoever about mobile home parks, but looking at the photos, the location looks really nice - the gardens and pool area are well maintained and the mobile home itself looks in very good condition. I couldn't possibly comment on the price of it though as have never known anything about them - but what concerns me is the monthly cost of 350 euros ground rent. Is this normal? I know people have posted in the past on mobile home parks here and had some warnings about them, so make sure you check it out thoroughly. Maybe Jo knows somethign about it as it's very close to her???

Having said all that, the cost of maintaining those communal gardens, pool etc to that standard I suppose is not going to be cheap. So maybe 350 euros isn't too much??? Who knows... I assume you're going to check out the place when you come in a few weeks and be absolutely sure of what happens after the 12 months etc (the 12 months they mention and no need to move the home after mentioned on the contract?). However, not mentioned that you don't have to move it either - that would concern me a bit.

xx


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> well it's up for the expat vote. votes will be counted tomorrow and the winner stay's on my avator until xmas at least. then it's me on the avator in a drunken pose under the xmas tree im afraid
> i have bit of news maybe on the spain move ebay item number 150357983129 viewing it when we go out 3 wks on saterday. watch jo's face when she see's the location  it's a real bargain judging by the photo's and i have vetted the park it's pukka  have a look tally and tell me what first look's say to u


I cant get that number to come up on Ebay!! I suspect its the caravan park up the road from me, inbetween el grande and la torre??? Hhhhhmm!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

It is - there have been previous posts on this forum about it. Strong stories from both sides as to whether it is heaven or hell


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> It is - there have been previous posts on this forum about it. Strong stories from both sides as to whether it is heaven or hell


I may venture over there and take look! Not too sure where it is... altho I think I've seen signs???

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> I cant get that number to come up on Ebay!! I suspect its the caravan park up the road from me, inbetween el grande and la torre??? Hhhhhmm!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Luxury 2 Bedroom Mobile Home on Park in Malaga Spain on eBay (end time 09-Aug-09 00:39:32 BST)

there u go jo
a bit of snooping would be great


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> Luxury 2 Bedroom Mobile Home on Park in Malaga Spain on eBay (end time 09-Aug-09 00:39:32 BST)
> 
> there u go jo
> a bit of snooping would be great



Woah there cowboy! So how does that work then - you put in a bid on eBay for something you want to live in, auction ends ..... you pay up .... effectively without never having seen the place???? How do they get around that then with sales of properties??


----------



## Hurricane

What's going on in here then?


----------



## Chica

Hurricane said:


> What's going on in here then?


"Not a lot" as oogimiflopper would say!!


----------



## XTreme

Hurricane said:


> What's going on in here then?


Bloody hell...there's a name from the past!

How you doing these days?


----------



## Hurricane

XTreme said:


> Bloody hell...there's a name from the past!
> 
> How you doing these days?


I'd say the same to you! I didn't know you were on here, you know, until I started reading the threads and saw your name EVERYWHERE!


Yeah good mate, long time no speak, you still abusing donkeys, riding bikes and generally marauding Guiris?


----------



## XTreme

Hurricane said:


> I'd say the same to you! I didn't know you were on here, you know, until I started reading the threads and saw your name EVERYWHERE!
> 
> 
> Yeah good mate, long time no speak, you still abusing donkeys, riding bikes and generally marauding Guiris?


Well I did have a short break from here courtesy of Mr Ponytail.......but justice prevailed in the end.

Thankfully that awful bloke can't touch me now.....and two absolutely stunning ladies call the shots here.


----------



## jojo

Hurricane said:


> What's going on in here then?


Hhhmm, I wondered when you'd appear!! Welcome to the forum... again!!!  Lovely to have you on board

Jo xxx


----------



## Hurricane

jojo said:


> Hhhmm, I wondered when you'd appear!! Welcome to the forum... again!!!  Lovely to have you on board
> 
> Jo xxx


Good to be back Jo, thanks hun. Now, who do I have to sleep with to get rid of Xtreme?


----------



## jojo

Hurricane said:


> Good to be back Jo, thanks hun. Now, who do I have to sleep with to get rid of Xtreme?


What about our very lovely Steve Hall!! He's always up for a giggle!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xx


----------



## Hurricane

jojo said:


> What about our very lovely Steve Hall!! He's always up for a giggle!!!:eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xx


Nah, if thats him in the Avatar I'd rather have one of my sheep!


----------



## jojo

Hurricane said:


> Nah, if thats him in the Avatar I'd rather have one of my sheep!



Of course, you're welsh arent you 

Jo xx


----------



## Hurricane

jojo said:


> Of course, you're welsh arent you
> 
> Jo xx


Am I hell, you can accuse me of many things Jo, but NEVER call me Welsh!


----------



## jojo

Hurricane said:


> Am I hell, you can accuse me of many things Jo, but NEVER call me Welsh!


Oh, I thought.... I get confused easily this time of night. You're a pompey man then arent you!!!!! I could have sworn you had welsh roots....!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hurricane

jojo said:


> Oh, I thought.... I get confused easily this time of night. You're a pompey man then arent you!!!!! I could have sworn you had welsh roots....!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Have I ******!

... nope, Iranian born Jo, lived VERY near you as you know, and now I am in the wilds....


----------



## SteveHall

We dont want XTreme getting jealous


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> We dont want XTreme getting jealous


... or the sheep!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Hurricane

SteveHall said:


> We dont want XTreme getting jealous


Steve I notice you live in Torre....


----------



## SteveHall

Guilty as charged


----------



## Hurricane

SteveHall said:


> Guilty as charged


I lived there for a while, well a couple of years in fact.....



For the record I hated it.


----------



## jojo

Hurricane said:


> Have I ******!
> 
> ... nope, Iranian born Jo, lived VERY near you as you know, and now I am in the wilds....


......... of Australia!!?  Oh!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

Hurricane said:


> I lived in Torrevieja for a while, well a couple of years in fact.....
> 
> 
> 
> For the record I hated it.


Could have been worse. Albox, Motril, Camposol....or (whisper it quietly) Orihuela Costa


----------



## Hurricane

SteveHall said:


> Could have been worse. Albox, Motril, Camposol....or (whisper it quietly) Orihuela Costa


I think the whole area was terrible, went back a while later with my dads yacht and some thought I would give it another chance... wish I hadn't.


----------

